# Breeding Amano Shrimp



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Some excellent articles/sites:

(Navigation is a bit weird in this one, but he goes through his successful method step by step) http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/English/Elevage.htm

(he based his work on this, haveta access it through the wayback machine, which is iffy, may haveta try it a few times) http://web.archive.org/web/20070701192240/http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

That is really interesting, and it makes me think that over a few generations of these shrimp, you can get it to breed in freshwater.


----------

